# To buy or not to the the CTD Cruze



## Skyeric875 (Jan 2, 2016)

Hello everyone, I am a new poster here. I am very very interested in getting my first diesel car. I was looking at a pre-owned one for $18,000 with 11000 miles on it. It is located in Tampa, Florida. I have done so much research on the car over the past 3 months. So I moved from NJ to FL needing a fuel efficient car. Found this and did NADA and KBB values and it seems like it is in the 15100 range to 17,000. Went to dealer a few hours ago. Looked at the car and asked a lot of questions. A few large scratches on front passenger door. When I first looked at the car on December 15, 2015, the car fax stated the dealer got the car and listen it for sale. Well the sales rep I talked to said they had the car for 2 days and claimed it hasn't been on the lot. Lie 1. After a certain amount of days around 1-2 months, cars become ages inventory and it is costing the dealer more to keep the car than to sell it at a loss. Next, I asked if it needs diesel exhaust fluid to run, i already know the answer and he said no. Lie 2. Then I said oh whats this blue cap knowing what is is and about when to add...well there it was, i asked how much do i need to change it, "100,000 miles" absolutely not. Lie 3. Then I asked why the old owner sold it, and he said he wanted another car. But its only 11,000 so there could've been a major problem. Which makes me think thats why they had it listed, but claimed the car didn't get there a few days ago since it needed a major repair of some sort. I am 18 years old with a parent trying to buy a car. They thought I was not serious about this even thought I carefully inspected the car for 1 hour, test drove on highway and local roads for 20 minutes. I asked the lowest number they can give me. 17,600. "Best we can do" I said I have cash in hand, any discount there? "ok 17,000" Considering it is on it's third year and another Cruze diesel model came out with I believe a 1.6 engine, it is not worth almost a brand new honda civic. Budge was 15000 out the door not a cent more. Talked to the sales manager, he said what I am depreciating isn't what the "market is saying and the market agrees with my listing" He showed me his computer screen using dealertracker and it said their invoice price was 14400 and have an estimated profit # of $4500 and said I was already getting a deal...I don't think so. I would like all of your opinions of this because I need a good car for school and to drive back and forth from FL to NJ. I also don't want to get bent over, when a Jetta TDI is cheaper but I'd rather buy domestic.


----------



## Skyeric875 (Jan 2, 2016)

I can't post a link of the exact car I was going to get. But search up "Precision Mazda Tampa Chevy cruze diesel" it's red

Another was on my list. Search up "Chevy cruze diesel Kissimmee, Fl" and it's black


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Walk away....there are others.

Rob


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Two items here - first, avoid that dealership. Second, you are aware that no VW dealer is allowed to sell any TDIs right now, new or used.


----------



## Skyeric875 (Jan 2, 2016)

obermd said:


> Two items here - first, avoid that dealership. Second, you are aware that no VW dealer is allowed to sell any TDIs right now, new or used.


In fact I did not know they are not allowed to sell them. I thought the recalls fixed most of them by now.


----------



## Skyeric875 (Jan 2, 2016)

Robby said:


> Walk away....there are others.
> 
> Rob


In Florida right now there is another one with 65000 miles asking 13,500 good deal? I ask this because I know diesels are more to maintain and I am always on time for oil changes and other easy maintenance I can do. I just don't want major repairs down the road with that many miles.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

salesmen are dumb more often than liars


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

youre buying a used car, that helps domestic car factory workers how?

the car is assembled in usa, but hardly domestic.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Skyeric875 said:


> In fact I did not know they are not allowed to sell them. I thought the recalls fixed most of them by now.


As far as I know VW has yet to fix any of their TDIs that have been implicated in their emissions cheating.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

obermd said:


> As far as I know VW has yet to fix any of their TDIs that have been implicated in their emissions cheating.


you got that right

they dont know how to fix it


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I can never recommend a used car - unless it has some clasic or collector value. 

In the case that you present you can still buy new CTDs from authorized dealers. If you want one - that's the way to do it.


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

Right about now I'm feeling pretty good about paying $19.1K for a new 2014.
(They still have one, BTW 2014 Chevrolet Cruze | New Vehicles Classic Auto Group Galveston-Galveston, TX Buick, Cadillac, Chevrolet, Ford, GMC, Honda, Scion, Toyota League City, TX Alvin, TX and Texas City, TX )

The 1.6 won't be available until the 2017 model year.

Why would you expect a Mazda salesman to know everything about a trade in Chevrolet?


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I bought a 15 Cruze Diesel with 3706 miles. I am very happy with purchase. I am ok with preowned but my preference was one that hasn't been serviced yet. i saved a lot vs purchasing new.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I would look new for that price, as in a 2014. They finally lowered the price, now for under 20k

2014 Chevrolet Cruze for sale in Montgomery - 1G1P75SZXE7453472 - Capitol Chevrolet


----------



## Skyeric875 (Jan 2, 2016)

IndyDiesel said:


> I bought a 15 Cruze Diesel with 3706 miles. I am very happy with purchase. I am ok with preowned but my preference was one that hasn't been serviced yet. i saved a lot vs purchasing new.


ANy problems with it? I am afraid of purchasing used cars that have low miles because I think most people trade it in because there is a problem. Idk something that is just engraved in my head


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Skyeric875 said:


> ANy problems with it? I am afraid of purchasing used cars that have low miles because I think most people trade it in because there is a problem. Idk something that is just engraved in my head


I am the first real owner, it was a dealer owned loaner car. It has a couple paint chips I will get fixed, only had one key fob, no owners manual, got the window sticker. I saved thousands, I am more than happy to spend a little to make it near perfect. I had a car fax ran. I do my due dilengence on every purchase. I would personally be more concerned buying a new one not driven for 18 months sitting on the lot. Just me. We all don't think exactly alike thank goodness.


----------



## Cruzncannada (Nov 21, 2015)

Low mile cars aren't always because of problems, ask them if it's been a demo, the dealer network I work wth lets them drive to 10000km or roughly 6K miles before they're required to get a new demo.


----------



## Skyeric875 (Jan 2, 2016)

Cruzncannada said:


> Low mile cars aren't always because of problems, ask them if it's been a demo, the dealer network I work wth lets them drive to 10000km or roughly 6K miles before they're required to get a new demo.


Did not know this or even think of it. I will ask the next cruze diesel i find which will probably be tuesday. Will keep this in the back of my mind.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Cruzncannada said:


> Low mile cars aren't always because of problems, ask them if it's been a demo, the dealer network I work wth lets them drive to 10000km or roughly 6K miles before they're required to get a new demo.


YoW! That's like buying a daily rental. Not my kind of risk management. YMMV.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Skyeric875, Welcome to the forum! One thing you don't want to do is rush into this purchase if you can help it. I have 150K miles on my diesel Cruze and would recommend one to anybody. I would not go anywhere near the dealership you referenced in your first post. Sounds like they are very crooked. If you are able to pull it off, I would try to go for new if I were you. If you go used, make sure you get the history from a Chevy dealer. They can tell you if the car was in often for warranty issues. Don't be afraid to buy a new one from a distance either. I had to drive 2 hours to get mine when they first came out. Others on the forum have gone further than that. 

I personally have owned over 80 cars in my life and it's not unusual for me to trade in a new car after a few weeks with low miles - and no problems. i am sure there are others out there who do the same. I get something, don't like it as much as I thought I would, then get rid of it. The diesel Cruze, on the other hand, I still love as much as the day I drove it off the lot. 

Good luck in your search and keep us posted. If your experience is anything like mine, you will love the car.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Keep looking. I'd be trying to get a leftover brand new one for under 20K if I were you.


----------



## Skyeric875 (Jan 2, 2016)

Hi Diesel, I saw the thread of your 150k post and I am slightly in a rush to purchase a car in the next week. But still have time to look and shop. There is another diesel much cheaper but more miles 2 hrs away from me. $13000 with 65k miles. I am just worried about the soot build up and such that comes with diesels especially after a lot of miles. Of course you already put double of what it has! But is there a way to tell all the buildup and such? Definately not going to that dealership, when I walked away I said "goodluck selling an over priced diesel with low demand"


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

The new ones, with all the emissions systems they have one them (well, the ones that actually follow the rules, so in this instance - the Cruze diesel), don't produce soot like old ones did.


----------



## theonlypheonix (Oct 8, 2015)

Skyeric875 said:


> Hi Diesel, I am just worried about the soot build up and such that comes with diesels especially after a lot of miles. Of course you already put double of what it has! "


I think what you are really asking is whether the proper engine oil has been used (low ash Dexos 2) and whether it has been changed at the recommended intervals? See if you can get the back ground service reports. Otherwise if you are not a good judge of engine condition its safer to buy new with the manufacture warranty and pay the extra $$ up front esp if you're planning to keep the car for a while.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Skyeric875 said:


> Hi Diesel, I saw the thread of your 150k post and I am slightly in a rush to purchase a car in the next week. But still have time to look and shop. There is another diesel much cheaper but more miles 2 hrs away from me. $13000 with 65k miles. I am just worried about the soot build up and such that comes with diesels especially after a lot of miles. Of course you already put double of what it has! But is there a way to tell all the buildup and such? Definately not going to that dealership, when I walked away I said "goodluck selling an over priced diesel with low demand"


The soot buildup you mentioned was a big question for me when I first bought mine because I heard that VWs and BMWs especially had that problem. Never once did I have any issues like that on mine. I would not be scared of 65K miles but $13K is way too much. Trade-in on that car is in the $9000 range. You should be able to buy that car for $10K. The car I believe you are talking about is at Napleton Chrysler? Clicking on the Carfax shows where it was serviced. maybe you can call that dealer and try to get more info. It does not look like it was in for anything other than routine maintenance. The catch on that car is that it's basically out of warranty so anything that comes up is on you. 

Using Tampa Florida as my starting point, I found a few cars. If I were you, I would call the dealers and see how desperate to get rid of them. If you can get a new one with a full warranty and free service for $18-19K then you might be ahead overall.

Chevrolet Cruze for Sale in Tampa, FL 33601 - Autotrader


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

diesel said:


> Skyeric875, Welcome to the forum! One thing you don't want to do is rush into this purchase if you can help it. I have 150K miles on my diesel Cruze and would recommend one to anybody. I would not go anywhere near the dealership you referenced in your first post. Sounds like they are very crooked. If you are able to pull it off, I would try to go for new if I were you. If you go used, make sure you get the history from a Chevy dealer. They can tell you if the car was in often for warranty issues. Don't be afraid to buy a new one from a distance either. I had to drive 2 hours to get mine when they first came out. Others on the forum have gone further than that.
> 
> I personally have owned over 80 cars in my life and it's not unusual for me to trade in a new car after a few weeks with low miles - and no problems. i am sure there are others out there who do the same. I get something, don't like it as much as I thought I would, then get rid of it. The diesel Cruze, on the other hand, I still love as much as the day I drove it off the lot.
> 
> Good luck in your search and keep us posted. If your experience is anything like mine, you will love the car.


i agree on this, plus if you have 15k cash then a new one on the lot of old inventory is about 23 sticker and negotiations down to 18-19 for a 14. go to your favorite bank and get a bank draft for 8,000 and use that in conjunction to the cash. they payments will be really really small and very manageable on a small 8k loan


----------



## Skyeric875 (Jan 2, 2016)

Hello everyone, I just got back from the dealership. Started my day driving 2 hours at am to go to the napleton dealership. Got there at 12 and looked over the car. Went to test start it and it didnt start! Told them to grab me a jumper pack. Failed. Second Failed, Got 2 more and put both on, finally started. Took them 1.5 hours to fiddle around with the battery. Once started took for a test drive, felt good under a heavy load shifting in the semi auto. When I got back to the dealer, I was concerned about the battery life and told me that it's okay but I still demanded for a new one. Next we spoke about pricing. I said what is the price, theysaid 16.4k. F*cking ridiculous. I practically said well if a car depreciates 20% in a year for 3 years, that would be around 12k, so I offered 13K. They said its way too far. Told them how cars depreciate and how to calculate them. They said like the previous dealer I went to, "The price is fair with the market" I said KBB is the average listed price not sold price. So salesman got a sales manager so get a commitment for 13k. Went back and said it was too low. So I asked how much do you think? He said well you said 13k and I say 16k, lets meet in the middle(14.5K). So I went up to 14k. He still said it was too **** low. Went to 14.5k and STILL SAID IT WAS TOO LOW. Jesus, so after 2 hours of negotiating with them and my parents, our budget was 15k even though that car was not worth that. Said 15k, STILL TOO FREAKING LOW. After 2 hours of negotiating, 2 hours of travel time, and 1.5 hours of screwing with the battery, they did not budge a dollar. Expecting a call from them next day probably.


----------



## lakemg (Dec 26, 2015)

Sometimes it's best to walk away like you did...it's not always easy to do though.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Keep your head up you'll get one a a good price


----------



## Skyeric875 (Jan 2, 2016)

I spoke to 2 salesmen today actually. Found out that I was actually trying to negotiate with the sales manager not the general manager. One of the pleasant guys followed up a call an hour ago asking if I got that car or not. He was shocked that I didn't after all that time! He said he was going to call the GM straight to him and see if we can work it out. He said he will try for 15k with new battery tomorrow and will call back in the morning. Honestly, I'm gonna drop my offer to back to 14k- 14.5k at most for all the inconvenience of driving 4 hours today and probably 4 hours tomorrow plus missing my college class I'll keep you all posted. It's has been a long road!


----------



## Skyeric875 (Jan 2, 2016)

lakemg said:


> Sometimes it's best to walk away like you did...it's not always easy to do though.


They always call back. Always, which they did.


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

Skyeric875 said:


> In fact I did not know they are not allowed to sell them. I thought the recalls fixed most of them by now.



Seriously?? They don't even know how to fix them and there's no approval from CARB or EPA. Good luck getting a TDI from a dealer. Private party can sell, but they're dropping like a rock due to this issue. You'll take a beating.


----------



## Skyeric875 (Jan 2, 2016)

GlennGlenn said:


> Seriously?? They don't even know how to fix them and there's no approval from CARB or EPA. Good luck getting a TDI from a dealer. Private party can sell, but they're dropping like a rock due to this issue. You'll take a beating.


Just a though that ran in my head. I ran towards another direction

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

Skyeric875 said:


> Just a though that ran in my head. I ran towards another direction
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk



Sticker on a new one pretty loaded is about 28-29 K. With incentives etc., you should be able to score new with a warranty (2015) for low 20s. They're not letting them go new for $ 18-19k as some have suggested. You'd be doing well to get one for about $ 20-22 K brand new. That's still about $ 6-8k off sticker which is not a bad deal at all.


----------



## Skyeric875 (Jan 2, 2016)

Woke up to 4 missed calls w/ voice mails and a text message saying "great news..." They called once more just now, offered 15.5k. I said I wanted to talk to a general manager. He said oh great I have a general sales manager right here. I said "NO a general manager" Oh he's busy, we'll call back. Nothing yet. Probably won't call like people on google reviews said. Going to check out some honda accord. Sorry guys, this car probably won't come with a fair price. Good make the best of my money without getting bent over.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Regardless of your inconvenience they aren't going sell you the car for nothing, they could care less about your inconvenience. You seem too young to drive an Accord, they strike me as the new Oldsmobile Cierra that middle aged/Old people used to drive. Same with Camerys.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Holy cow! I hate it when there's a car that I want and the dealer is a douchebag


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The dealer group the OP has mentioned are absolute douchebag's.

I might add, the games they are playing are their standard routine.

Rob


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

How old is this car? I don't know dealer finances, or even fully understand accounting games, but I wonder if they're really afraid to convert a paper loss into a real loss.


----------



## Skyeric875 (Jan 2, 2016)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Regardless of your inconvenience they aren't going sell you the car for nothing, they could care less about your inconvenience. You seem too young to drive an Accord, they strike me as the new Oldsmobile Cierra that middle aged/Old people used to drive. Same with Camerys.


Your are saying I am too young for an accord? It is a full sized sedan, not a luxury vehicle. I am not asking my parents to purchase me a BMW or an Audi like many others. It is reasonable for my age. Times have changed since you were young.


----------



## Skyeric875 (Jan 2, 2016)

It is very interesting in understanding how finances work in businesses. What happened is they have a "unrealized loss" attempting to make it a gain by trying to get me to pull 4 more thousand out of my ass. Then when they do sell it, they will have a "realized loss" and regret not selling it earlier so a smaller loss on the car. Dealerships purchase 90% of vehicles on credit from manufacturer and then transfer the interest and all fees to you. They mark it up a few grand giving some wiggle room. Making a profit of course. But it is how much profit they make. There is something called invoice price of what they purchased it for. Which is what you may want to try to find out. Dealer fees and add ons are just a bunch of b.s. work like detailing and giving you floor mats. Making it cost more. CAREFULLY AND ONLY NEGOTIATE PURCHASE PRICE NOT OUT THE DOOR. Then do everything else like finances and trade in later.

On the other hand, if cars sit on lots too long, they become stale inventory. That means usually cars that sit more than 2 months. Since they purchased it on credit, they must pay interest and it collects everyday and the car's value drops every day. You may see "Managers specials" on websites and those are usually cars that they have or will loose money from interest from banks and need to get rid of it quickly. It is all games they are playing, and if you prove your point. Stick with it. In fact I got emotionally attached to the car and my girlfriend pulled me out of it. Told her to make sure I don't spend more than 15k and if I dont get attached to it. Just gave you a quick crash course on the basic system of dealer finances.


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

Skyeric875 said:


> It is very interesting in understanding how finances work in businesses. What happened is they have a "unrealized loss" attempting to make it a gain by trying to get me to pull 4 more thousand out of my ass. Then when they do sell it, they will have a "realized loss" and regret not selling it earlier so a smaller loss on the car. Dealerships purchase 90% of vehicles on credit from manufacturer and then transfer the interest and all fees to you. They mark it up a few grand giving some wiggle room. Making a profit of course. But it is how much profit they make. There is something called invoice price of what they purchased it for. Which is what you may want to try to find out. Dealer fees and add ons are just a bunch of b.s. work like detailing and giving you floor mats. Making it cost more. CAREFULLY AND ONLY NEGOTIATE PURCHASE PRICE NOT OUT THE DOOR. Then do everything else like finances and trade in later.
> 
> On the other hand, if cars sit on lots too long, they become stale inventory. That means usually cars that sit more than 2 months. Since they purchased it on credit, they must pay interest and it collects everyday and the car's value drops every day. You may see "Managers specials" on websites and those are usually cars that they have or will loose money from interest from banks and need to get rid of it quickly. It is all games they are playing, and if you prove your point. Stick with it. In fact I got emotionally attached to the car and my girlfriend pulled me out of it. Told her to make sure I don't spend more than 15k and if I dont get attached to it. Just gave you a quick crash course on the basic system of dealer finances.



Having worked in the box , I can tell you it's much more complicated than what you make it. The real money is now made on used, not new. Note too that invoice is not necessarily what they paid for the car ( there's more money in it than that). There is also money made in the finance office from not only finance reserve , but warranties and paint protection etc. thetes money made in your trade, if you have one. Money also made in PDI and dealer prep etc. it's not simply floor planning it and selling it for a profit. It's very complicated.


----------



## Skyeric875 (Jan 2, 2016)

GlennGlenn said:


> Having worked in the box , I can tell you it's much more complicated than what you make it. The real money is now made on used, not new. Note too that invoice is not necessarily what they paid for the car ( there's more money in it than that). There is also money made in the finance office from not only finance reserve , but warranties and paint protection etc. thetes money made in your trade, if you have one. Money also made in PDI and dealer prep etc. it's not simply floor planning it and selling it for a profit. It's very complicated.


Nice to know that. Of course textbooks aren't always real world situations.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## matty (Jan 26, 2014)

Skyeric875 said:


> Hello everyone, I am a new poster here. I am very very interested in getting my first diesel car.


Bought my 2014 Cruze Diesel new. The MPG is only good if hgihway. City driving MPG is in the mid-20's depending how you like to respond to green lights. I can't speak on your search for a used model (other responders have done so already), but I have 45K miles on mine and wouldn't sell for less than $18K.
Drove the LTZ for a week and haven't looked back since I went all in on the diesel. In terms of maintenance: Cheaper gas + highway MPG off-sets the cost of exhaust fluid easily (in CA).


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Skyeric875 said:


> CAREFULLY AND ONLY NEGOTIATE PURCHASE PRICE NOT OUT THE DOOR.


I beg to differ. If you negotiate purchase price, you're likely to find a bunch of fees tacked on after all the negotiation. If you negotiate "out the door", there shouldn't be a new event. 

Either way, you have to know what's a good price.


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

matty said:


> Bought my 2014 Cruze Diesel new. The MPG is only good if hgihway. City driving MPG is in the mid-20's depending how you like to respond to green lights. I can't speak on your search for a used model (other responders have done so already), but I have 45K miles on mine and wouldn't sell for less than $18K.
> Drove the LTZ for a week and haven't looked back since I went all in on the diesel. In terms of maintenance: Cheaper gas + highway MPG off-sets the cost of exhaust fluid easily (in CA).



I agree that it's no hybrid when it comes to city mileage, but I'm regularly seeing in the low-mid 30s in city. Easily high 40s to 50s highway. Sometimes 60s on DIC if I'm steady and milking it for mileage.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

@Skyeric875 I see what's going on here. They know you are emotionally attached to the car and trying to play it for all it's worth. It's a lousy tactic in my opinion. 

Did you by any chance talk to any other dealers that have one to see how close it comes to your price?


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Skyeric875 said:


> Your are saying I am too young for an accord? It is a full sized sedan, not a luxury vehicle. I am not asking my parents to purchase me a BMW or an Audi like many others. It is reasonable for my age. Times have changed since you were young.


I guess you're too young to understand what I was trying to say!  You weren't even born when old people were driving their new oldsmobile ciera and PS I'm only 30. 

I'm saying it's the new affordable appliance car that middle aged people buy in droves. Nothing wrong if you buy one I'm just saying from my 30 y/o perspective....you're only 18 once and well I'd live a little  You have the rest of your life to be married with kids settling for a Honda Accord to get to the soccer game and back...


----------



## Skyeric875 (Jan 2, 2016)

KpaxFAQ said:


> I guess you're too young to understand what I was trying to say!  You weren't even born when old people were driving their new oldsmobile ciera and PS I'm only 30.
> 
> I'm saying it's the new affordable appliance car that middle aged people buy in droves. Nothing wrong if you buy one I'm just saying from my 30 y/o perspective....you're only 18 once and well I'd live a little  You have the rest of your life to be married with kids settling for a Honda Accord to get to the soccer game and back...


 Oh okay, sorry that was a misunderstanding on my part! Its rare to see an oldmobile on the road now. It would be nice to grab a more sporty car, but this is more than enough for me. My friends all have sporty clunkers. True, at that point id rather have a average car and a nice motorcycle! I'm more into motorcycles than cars.


----------



## Skyeric875 (Jan 2, 2016)

diesel said:


> @*Skyeric875* I see what's going on here. They know you are emotionally attached to the car and trying to play it for all it's worth. It's a lousy tactic in my opinion.
> 
> Did you by any chance talk to any other dealers that have one to see how close it comes to your price?


Not anywhere close. They failed to use all of those sales tactics they learned. So happy I walked away. Later on in life, I'll pickup a diesel, hopefully they will be more popular by then!


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

It's cool I get it. I ride too. Bought my first Harley at 22 and was driving a cavalier at the time so sounds like we think alike! My car was just a cheap appliance to get around in the 140+ inches of snow we get here a year. Now that I'm married with kids, the motorcycle has seen about 500 miles in 3/years. You start to think twice when peoples well-beings depend on your health.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> It's cool I get it. I ride too. Bought my first Harley at 22 and was driving a cavalier at the time so sounds like we think alike! My car was just a cheap appliance to get around in the 140+ inches of snow we get here a year. Now that I'm married with kids, the motorcycle has seen about 500 miles in 3/years. You start to think twice when peoples well-beings depend on your health.


Yep,
I remember the early parenting days well and it put a serious dent in my riding time for the reasons you mentioned.

As my sons reached about 10/12 years old, I would take them on short rides.....they were always pestering me for more.
I had warned their mother before we were married that a motorcyclist is always feeling the 'itch' so don't get any ideas about the household becoming a motorcycle free zone.
I also warned her that if our children (at that time, four years in the future) wanted to ride I would support the activity.....She has never let me down on that one.

Moving forward, each of my two sons are motorcyclists and my occasional riding partners......I am a very happy rider in general but a extremely happy rider when they are involved.
They now are both dads with young kids....I figure (and so far I am correct) that my favorite riding partners will only get out a couple times a year for the next eight or so......that means I gotta hang tough till I'm around 73 (yikes!).

If I'm really fortunate, I may get to go riding with my grandkids.......Now that would be cool!........They already ride behind me on the snowmobiles......the seed has been set.

I apologize for totally derailing the thread but I think the OP made a wise decision to bolt.......when bikes come up, I get a bit excited....can you tell?

Rob


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Sounds like lesson learned will pay huge dividends in life. When buying a car it is awesome to show interest but not so strong, maybe play your cards if we can strike a fair deal I will purchase if not I move on. They didn't make very many Cruze Diesels because the demand wasn't there and they didn't promote the cars very well. It took me several months to find a deal I was happy with, I am very happy with my purchase and that I was patient to find the right deal for me. It is the basic economics principle of supply and demand.


----------



## Skyeric875 (Jan 2, 2016)

Robby said:


> The dealer group the OP has mentioned are absolute douchebag's.
> 
> I might add, the games they are playing are their standard routine.
> 
> Rob


I gave them horrible reviews on google yelp and any other rating site they are on


----------



## Skyeric875 (Jan 2, 2016)

I ride a 2011 Honda CBR 250r for the past 3 years and I love it! Simple bike, great on gas (70mpg running hard too), and pretty fast until I get over 60mph. I do understand it is very dangerous because I had a 50cc moped and crashed. Had a leather jacket on. Left sleeve and chest was ruined but no road rash! Lesson learned, always dress for the crash not the weather! Takes care of my need for speed.


----------



## Skyeric875 (Jan 2, 2016)

KpaxFAQ said:


> It's cool I get it. I ride too. Bought my first Harley at 22 and was driving a cavalier at the time so sounds like we think alike! My car was just a cheap appliance to get around in the 140+ inches of snow we get here a year. Now that I'm married with kids, the motorcycle has seen about 500 miles in 3/years. You start to think twice when peoples well-beings depend on your health.


Youre crazy! 500 miles I put in about 2-3 weeks! Its true, and it's usually someone elses fault for an accident and the risk is too high. Going to get a sport touring in the next year or so. Don't need the crazy inline 4's like the cbr 600 or r6 power. Prob a VFR 800


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Robby said:


> Yep,
> I remember the early parenting days well and it put a serious dent in my riding time for the reasons you mentioned.
> 
> As my sons reached about 10/12 years old, I would take them on short rides.....they were always pestering me for more.
> ...


I've been riding since I was 19. My dad had a motorcycle when he was 19, sold it in his mid 20s and decided to get another bike when I was about 10. I never thought I'd ride though until my best friend got a motorcycle. Once I saw him do it, I got jealous, and thought I can do that too. I got a ninja 250 to start, had it for 7500 miles and 3 years then traded up to a ninja 300 and Ive had that for 2 and a half years put on 8900 miles. I love riding too, but from the son's point of view, there is nothing cooler to me than riding with my dad. We live in different cities, but sometimes when the stars align, we both have our bikes and the weather is good, and we get to go for a ride together. We were also able to take a trip out to Sturgis last august and ride together for a week. Best week of my life. I can not wait until the weather is warm again now all I wanna do is ride.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Skyeric875 said:


> Youre crazy! 500 miles I put in about 2-3 weeks! Its true, and it's usually someone elses fault for an accident and the risk is too high. Going to get a sport touring in the next year or so. Don't need the crazy inline 4's like the cbr 600 or r6 power. Prob a VFR 800


I'm not really a die hard motorcycler anymore like I used to be. I have a couple hobbies that I enjoy far more now which is why I don't ride much either. The bike is paid for and I bought it brand new so unless I'm in dire need of money it would just be stupid to sell and take the massive depreciation hit because it's not going to depreciate much more from where it's value sits now. I gotta admit though I'd kind of like that spot in the garage cleared up for more tools so it might end up going down the road for that reason alone  

So did you buy a car yet???


----------



## Skyeric875 (Jan 2, 2016)

KpaxFAQ said:


> I'm not really a die hard motorcycler anymore like I used to be. I have a couple hobbies that I enjoy far more now which is why I don't ride much either. The bike is paid for and I bought it brand new so unless I'm in dire need of money it would just be stupid to sell and take the massive depreciation hit because it's not going to depreciate much more from where it's value sits now. I gotta admit though I'd kind of like that spot in the garage cleared up for more tools so it might end up going down the road for that reason alone
> 
> So did you buy a car yet???


There is no such thing as making money on buying cars and motorcycles once used. Its hard letting go of fun toys! Yes i did. 2012 Honda Accord. So far i am very happy with it

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Skyeric875 said:


> There is no such thing as making money on buying cars and motorcycles once used. Its hard letting go of fun toys! Yes i did. 2012 Honda Accord. So far i am very happy with it
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


I'm sure they'd love to hear about it on the accord forums. Haha


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

Skyeric875 said:


> Youre crazy! 500 miles I put in about 2-3 weeks! Its true, and it's usually someone elses fault for an accident and the risk is too high. Going to get a sport touring in the next year or so. Don't need the crazy inline 4's like the cbr 600 or r6 power. Prob a VFR 800


I rode my 2004 VFR 800 as my commuter when we lived in CA putting on well over 36,000 miles in just over a year. But we moved out here to Tennessee and it has been sitting in the garage for the past 4-years. I suppose I need to think about selling it one of these days as I never have time to ride it anymore...


----------



## razercruze15 (Feb 15, 2016)

Skyeric875 said:


> Hello everyone, I am a new poster here. I am very very interested in getting my first diesel car. I was looking at a pre-owned one for $18,000 with 11000 miles on it. It is located in Tampa, Florida. I have done so much research on the car over the past 3 months. So I moved from NJ to FL needing a fuel efficient car. Found this and did NADA and KBB values and it seems like it is in the 15100 range to 17,000. Went to dealer a few hours ago. Looked at the car and asked a lot of questions. A few large scratches on front passenger door. When I first looked at the car on December 15, 2015, the car fax stated the dealer got the car and listen it for sale. Well the sales rep I talked to said they had the car for 2 days and claimed it hasn't been on the lot. Lie 1. After a certain amount of days around 1-2 months, cars become ages inventory and it is costing the dealer more to keep the car than to sell it at a loss. Next, I asked if it needs diesel exhaust fluid to run, i already know the answer and he said no. Lie 2. Then I said oh whats this blue cap knowing what is is and about when to add...well there it was, i asked how much do i need to change it, "100,000 miles" absolutely not. Lie 3. Then I asked why the old owner sold it, and he said he wanted another car. But its only 11,000 so there could've been a major problem. Which makes me think thats why they had it listed, but claimed the car didn't get there a few days ago since it needed a major repair of some sort. I am 18 years old with a parent trying to buy a car. They thought I was not serious about this even thought I carefully inspected the car for 1 hour, test drove on highway and local roads for 20 minutes. I asked the lowest number they can give me. 17,600. "Best we can do" I said I have cash in hand, any discount there? "ok 17,000" Considering it is on it's third year and another Cruze diesel model came out with I believe a 1.6 engine, it is not worth almost a brand new honda civic. Budge was 15000 out the door not a cent more. Talked to the sales manager, he said what I am depreciating isn't what the "market is saying and the market agrees with my listing" He showed me his computer screen using dealertracker and it said their invoice price was 14400 and have an estimated profit # of $4500 and said I was already getting a deal...I don't think so. I would like all of your opinions of this because I need a good car for school and to drive back and forth from FL to NJ. I also don't want to get bent over, when a Jetta TDI is cheaper but I'd rather buy domestic.


Most salesmen do not know anything about their cars, especially if its a brand store worker on off brand models. 

I would walk unless they can match your 15k or even lower.. If its been sitting there for months then they will eventually just wanna get rid of it, break even, some dealers even sell below invoice. 
Not sure about used cars, but new cars, invoice isnt even the price the dealer pays, cost is. Cost is always lower than invoice.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

razercruze15 said:


> Most salesmen do not know anything about their cars, especially if its a brand store worker on off brand models.
> 
> I would walk unless they can match your 15k or even lower.. If its been sitting there for months then they will eventually just wanna get rid of it, break even, some dealers even sell below invoice.
> Not sure about used cars, but new cars, invoice isnt even the price the dealer pays, cost is. Cost is always lower than invoice.


He already bought another car


----------

